# Forum General General Discussion  Happy Easter Bunny....

## BabaYaga

..... to those of you who celebrate Easter  ::  
And to everybody: have a couple of great days - and eat lots of chocolate!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Heh, heh, thanks...

----------


## DDT

Screw the easter bunny!

----------


## Gerty

Is it some kind of relation between Easter Bunny and Playboy Bunny? Are they relatives?

----------


## Leof

Who said chocolate?  ::

----------


## DDL

Chocolate - oh boy.  ::

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

I'm not at all religious, but I celebrate chocolate  :: .

----------


## Ramil

> I'm not at all religious, but I celebrate chocolate .

 By the way - russian easter will be one week later.

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

> Originally Posted by Seventh-Monkey  I'm not at all religious, but I celebrate chocolate .   By the way - russian easter will be one week later.

 Yeah, I remember that, and my Russian-teachers were telling me that they, although atheists themselves, go and visit the graves of relatives, which is a religious tradition? 
They're Ukrainian.

----------


## Leof

> I'm not at all religious, but I celebrate chocolate .

 Alex, will you allow me to write these words on my t-shirt? Or are they copyrighted  ::

----------


## Volk

> Originally Posted by Seventh-Monkey  I'm not at all religious, but I celebrate chocolate .   Alex, will you allow me to write these words on my t-shirt? Or are they copyrighted

 You'll have to pay him in chocolate to use them...

----------


## Seventh-Monkey

> Originally Posted by Seventh-Monkey  I'm not at all religious, but I celebrate chocolate .   Alex, will you allow me to write these words on my t-shirt? Or are they copyrighted

 Heh, sure, if you want  :: .

----------


## vos

Happy Easter to everyone  ::   
And I see i am not the only one here who is perhaps addicted to chocolate.  ::

----------


## basurero

Поздравления с Пасхой!  ::   ::  
Нам пора есть шоколад.

----------


## capecoddah

I did a search yesterday and was going to bump THIS and THIS
Net Surfer seems to have come up with the best translation:
"Со светлым праздником Пасхи" 
Some quick facts that suprized me:
Total Easter spending is estimated to reach $12.63 billion in 2006
Marshmallow PEEPS® have been the top selling non-chocolate Easter candy brand for the last decade, outselling jelly beans.  
I personally like my 'Peeps' a few months old when they get a crispy shell, but I'll get all the 'Robin's Eggs' (malted milk balls) the day after Easter for 1/2 off. They are a great sugar rush with my morning Puerto Rican coffee.   ::

----------


## Leof

So it becomes to be a good tradition here!
Did you know that fourteen of ten people love chocolate?

----------


## Rtyom

/\ 
My my my 
Leof has got 666 posts!

----------


## basurero

Ah, the devil!

----------


## capecoddah

I noticed Leof had a 666 replying to a Christian themed thread too.
Too much to read into that....  ::   ::   
I'm curious about the word "Bunny"... I can find кролик = rabbit, and эаицы = hare, but no "bunny". I use the word "Bunny" year round, as in Ski, Snow, Beach, Surf and the ever popular Dumb... It would be in the feminine.

----------


## basurero

Wouldn't it just be the diminutive?

----------


## flowforever

bunny
1) кролик
2) милый, милая; зайка, лапка
3) крошка, детка, куколка (именование лиц женского пола)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

и ещё зайчик. 
"Шоколадный зайчик" напонимает вам о ком-то?   ::   ::

----------


## flowforever

> и ещё зайчик. 
> "Шоколадный зайчик" напонимает вам о ком-то?

   ::

----------


## DDT

Как Вы все знаете, что я вернулся в Австралии несколько дней назад, с тех пор я тщательно обследовал  всё  возможности с австралийскими шоколадами. Я их долго не видел!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

как ты считаешь, ДДТ, автсралийский шоколад лучше американского?

----------


## Ramil

> как ты считаешь, ДДТ, автсралийский шоколад лучше американского?

 Лучше всего швейцарский.

----------


## kwatts59

> bunny
> 1) кролик
> 2) милый, милая; зайка, лапка
> 3) крошка, детка, куколка (именование лиц женского пола)

 I thought it was "зайчик" as in "солнечный зайчик" (sunny bunny)   ::  
I heard it in some song somewhere.

----------


## DDT

> как ты считаешь, ДДТ, автсралийский шоколад лучше американского?

 Да, правда! Автсралийский шоколад и печение намного лучше американского. Я особенно их скучал.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  как ты считаешь, ДДТ, автсралийский шоколад лучше американского?   Да, правда! Автсралийский шоколад и печение намного лучше американского. Я их скучал.

 Авт*срал*ийский шоколад indeed   ::  
I wouln't dare to translate it  :: 
Австралийский 
печенье
печение (baking) is from the verb печь (to bake) (the noun печь is stove)
печенье - is a biscuit or a cookie 
Я их скучал means - I got bored by them or I bored them.
The correct verb is скушал. But it's better to say Я их ел (indefinite, not perfect)

----------


## basurero

Может быть, он имел в виду "я скучал по ним"? или неправильно так сказать?

----------


## Gerty

Well, people. You should know: the best chocolate is in Russia. That's the good reason to go there. Dixi   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Well, people. You should know: the best chocolate is in Russia. That's the good reason to go there. Dixi

 And Russia is the home of elephants too   :: 
A finnish elephant is the best friend of a russian elephant.

----------


## Leof

> Может быть, он имел в виду "я скучал по ним"? или неправильно так сказать?

 правильно! 
I dissagree with the thought that Russian chocolate is the best. First of all it's a matter of everyones taste. I myself like chocolates from Swissland and Belgium and from Germany as well.

----------


## Dimitri

> Может быть, он имел в виду "я скучал по ним"? или неправильно так говорить?

----------


## flowforever

ммм...батончики  ::

----------


## Leof

cоевые? соевые соевые соевые?? батончики??

----------


## flowforever

"РотФронт"))

----------


## Leof

ДА!

----------


## Volk

> Well, people. You should know: the best chocolate is in Russia. That's the good reason to go there. Dixi

 You'll have to send us some in order for us to make up our minds...

----------


## Бармалей

> Well, people. You should know: the best chocolate is in Russia. That's the good reason to go there. Dixi

 Your name is Dixi or you're talking about the store chain? 
But yes, Russian chocolate is quite good. However, when it comes to things like chocolate, I try not to compare -- it's all pretty much delicious. That's like saying what's better -- someone giving you a red Ferrari or a black Ferrari!

----------


## Rtyom

Black Ferrari.  ::  I like everything black.

----------


## flowforever

красная круче))

----------


## Leof

А ещё лучше - одна лошадиная сила - лошадь домашняя.
А почему символом Пасхи стал именно кролик? И ещё яйца...кролик и яйца - две вещи не совместные. 
Why the symbol of Easter is an Easter bunny?

----------


## DDL

> Originally Posted by Gerty  Well, people. You should know: the best chocolate is in Russia. That's the good reason to go there. Dixi     You'll have to send us some in order for us to make up our minds...

 I'll be waiting next to my mail box...   ::

----------


## flowforever

http://labubu.narod.ru/pasxa.html 
А ещё по астрономическому календарю Пасха - это первое воскресенье весеннего полнолуния, заяц же считается "лунным" зверем.  
Символ православной Пасхи-кулич

----------


## Leof

Спасибо за ссылку!
А ещё творожная Пасха! Ох, как же это всё вкусно!!

----------


## Rtyom

> И ещё яйца...кролик и яйца - две вещи не совместимы.

 Кролик и яйца несовместимы?   ::   ::

----------


## Leof

я хотел написать несовместные, но неточно перефразировал Пушкина  ::

----------


## Rtyom

А что делают люди на букве L?  ::

----------


## Leof

чтож, они приступили к завершающей отделке недавно построенной буквы - они красят  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Ура, я угадал!!! В следующий раз они наверняка будут делать букву E. А потом все остальные. А потом Leof поместит их все в свою подпись! О как!..  ::

----------


## Leof

::   ::  нуууу, я о чём-то о таком и думал, хехе, но ограничусь одной буквой. А новая подпись ещё не придумывалась пока. 
К стати о шоколаде и кроликах! У меня дома живет один - зовут Нора, порода такса. Это считается?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Через год открой галерею всех рисунков, появлявшихся на форуме, с комментариями...   ::

----------


## Leof

эх, кто знает, что произойдёт через год...Хотя, одно точно - через год снова наступит Пасха и завяжется новый вот такой же поздравительный разговор.

----------


## flowforever

> У меня дома живет один - зовут Нора, порода такса. Это считается?

 Требую фото  ::

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by Leof  У меня дома живет один - зовут Нора, порода такса. Это считается?     Требую фото

 Присоединяюсь.   ::   
Btw, speaking of bunnies...
I noticed that in Russian folklore, cartoons, stories etc, there are mostly *hares*(*зайцы*) while their English counterparts are usually *rabbits*(*кролики*). Is this because there are much more rabbits than hares in English-speaking countries or the difference between the two terms is just more insignificant in English than in Russian or something else?

----------


## kwatts59

> Originally Posted by flowforever        Originally Posted by Leof  У меня дома живет один - зовут Нора, порода такса. Это считается?     Требую фото    Присоединяюсь.    
> Btw, speaking of bunnies...
> I noticed that in Russian folklore, cartoons, stories etc, there are mostly *hares*(*зайцы*) while their English counterparts are usually *rabbits*(*кролики*). Is this because there are much more rabbits than hares in English-speaking countries or the difference between the two terms is just more insignificant in English than in Russian or something else?

 Я не знаю разница между rabbit и hare.  Я думаю что нет разница.
Может быть "hare" is the technical term for "rabbit".

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by Friendy        Originally Posted by flowforever        Originally Posted by Leof  У меня дома живет один - зовут Нора, порода такса. Это считается?     Требую фото    Присоединяюсь.    
> Btw, speaking of bunnies...
> I noticed that in Russian folklore, cartoons, stories etc, there are mostly *hares*(*зайцы*) while their English counterparts are usually *rabbits*(*кролики*). Is this because there are much more rabbits than hares in English-speaking countries or the difference between the two terms is just more insignificant in English than in Russian or something else?   Я не знаю разница между rabbit и hare.  Я думаю что нет разница.
> Может быть "hare" is the technical term for "rabbit".

 Так Hare это заяц, а rabbit это кролик!! Разве это не 2 разных существа???

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

From Wikipedia: 
Rabbits are distinguished from the related hares in that they are altricial, having young that are born blind and hairless; many also live underground in burrows.

----------


## DDT

Hey Kwatts!   Think Jackrabbit = hare, OK? I'm sure you got plenty of jackrabbits outside of Vagas.

----------


## capecoddah

AAAAAAAHHHHHHH
 I'll try next year
Thanks for the input ...

----------


## gRomoZeka

Rabbits are little fluffy creatures, and sometimes are kept as pets. Nobody has hares as pets! Why? They are big (comparing to rabbits), with long legs and have a bad temper.  ::  Also rabbits burrow while most of the hares don't have permanent home and sleep often on the ground.

----------


## Leof

so I have been asked  ::

----------


## flowforever

Leof
Nora is really nice!   ::

----------


## Leof

She is indeed! So does she count as an Easter bunny? I think she does!  ::

----------


## Friendy

Oh, she is so cute!!!!
Хотя исходя из твоего поста, я думала, что у тебя настоящий кролик и очень удивилась, что у них тоже бывает порода "такса".  ::

----------


## Leof

Мы с братом обожаем строить самые фантастические теории о происхождении этой породы! Так к предкам такс были причислины:
ослики, крокодильчики, слоники и дракончики.  ::  
На самом деле, у меня две собаки-барабаки!

----------


## Friendy

Здорово! Вторая собака тоже очень симпатичная.  Очень забавное слово "барабаки".  ::

----------


## flowforever

ммм такие пусечки))очень миленькие  ::

----------


## Leof

ДА!  ::  
Вторая - овчарка! Однажды меня осенило - мои звери относятся к _редкоземельным_ породам собак!  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> ммм такие пусечки))очень миленькие

  пусечки? не нахожу в словаре   ::

----------


## adoc

Look under "pussy" 
пуся (diminutive пусечка) - a mysterious little creature (possibly furry) known only to young excitable women and underaged girls.  The word is used by females to communicate with girlfriends and irritate boyfriends.  Разновидность муси.

----------


## kwatts59

This was posted a few months ago. 
Плачет киска в коридоре, 
У неё большое горе. 
Злые люди бедной киске 
Не дают украсть сосиски.  
My approximate translation (correct me if I am wrong) 
A little pussy cries in the corridor,
She has much grief.
The evil people would not let
the poor little pussy have her weiner.

----------


## adoc

the poor little pussy have her weiner 
beautiful   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

киска - pussy *cat*  
The last word is very important for disambiguity!!!   ::

----------


## adoc

Is the order of words important?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Yes!  pussy cat! It sounds like it is one word!

----------


## BlackMage

> Is the order of words important?

 A pussy cat is quite distinct from a cat pussy, if that's what you're asking.   ::   ::

----------


## adoc

pardon my french   ::

----------


## kwatts59

> Originally Posted by adoc  Is the order of words important?   A pussy cat is quite distinct from a cat pussy, if that's what you're asking.

 Excellent!   ::

----------


## flowforever

пусечка ( здесь как лапочка)

----------

